

Online incorporation: it's time to call out inadequate providers - d_r
http://danashultz.com/blog/2010/11/01/online-incorporation-its-time-to-call-out-inadequate-providers/

======
sunchild
I've used the Company Corporation without any problems in the past.

You don't really need these services at all. If you do use one, it's common
knowledge that you need to re-file amended articles and bylaws. What they file
for you is just a placeholder, and it's adequate for that purpose.

The only reason to use a third party service is: (a) to spare yourself the
hassle of searching the name, and filing the initial paperwork and (b) to
appoint them as registered agent on your company's behalf.

All of these services (LegalZoom, etc.) are trying to up-sell their registered
agency and compliance services. If you don't want them, say so, and don't pay
for them. In my experience, it's never been an issue, but you _will_ receive
junk mail from them for life. Let's face it: OP is just marketing his own
services here, too.

